# OIS Video



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Here's a good one. Other than in the movies, this is the first time I've seen "sparks" made by gunfire.

Two officers on "routine patrol" in South LA.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Was he shooting Tula (Russian steel jacketed ammo)?


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> Here's a good one. Other than in the movies, this is the first time I've seen "sparks" made by gunfire.
> 
> Two officers on "routine patrol" in South LA.


LA Copper..... The McKinley Street sign brought back fond memories of us FPK guys poaching in the SE, 77th and Shootin' Newton areas 40 years ago. When our criminals were tucked away for the night, venturing a bit west of Central Ave was always good for a few hooks.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MSW,
I can't say that I know what FPK means. With the amount of violent crime we had in South LA 40 years ago, I'm guessing our guys didn't mind your guys coming over for a look see.

Did you ever see the old LAPD training video of the OIS at Century and McKinley with Officer Ted Severns and Ted Yarnell from the mid 80s? That was a good one.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> MSW,
> I can't say that I know what FPK means. With the amount of violent crime we had in South LA 40 years ago, I'm guessing our guys didn't mind your guys coming over for a look see.
> 
> Did you ever see the old LAPD training video of the OIS at Century and McKinley with Officer Ted Severns and Ted Yarnell from the mid 80s? That was a good one.


I don't recall seeing that video but I remember the names.... didn't it occur around 1977-ish? I think I remember it being discussed while I was in the Academy in late 1977, and, IIRC, it was a relatively recent caper (at that time). It was discussed as part of our Officer Survival training..... an example of the need to always continue the fight, never give up, and the "will to survive". Another relatively famous one, discussed for the same reasons, was the Arthur and Waters shooting, December 1976. I worked with George Arthur a few years later, great guy....... sadly, he was shot to death in 1985. This article has a bit about the Arthur/Waters shooting roughly half-way through ......
Holidays in the Hood

FPK = Firestone Sheriff's Station, closed in 1993. I worked there for four years, 1980-1984. Most fun I ever had with my clothes on. 
A Farewell to Firestone : Sheriff's Station, the First in the County to Put Black Deputies in Patrol Cars, Is Set to Close After 38 Years
(When things were slow in our County area, we'd go poaching in adjacent City areas. My personal favorite wee-hours-of-the-night sneak 'n peek poaching spot in the early 1980's was Jordan Downs Housing Projects; guaranteed to make a dope - usually PCP, back then - arrest, or find a stolen car being stripped, or a grab gangster miscreant with a gun, some sort of entertainment like that.)

Sorry for the bit of thread drift!!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Calm radio transmissions... nice!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LA what is that radio you guys use? I can only imagine the feedback and distortion that would come if that was at my PD between the 2 portables and the cruiser. That 1-2 second delay made a world of difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

